# Tire stretch anyone?



## MK3Vr98 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok so i picked up a set of phone dials today but there 15x6 all around

just curious to see if anyones stretching tires on such a thin wheel? i dont know much about tires so im not even sure if this is possible but if so post some pics please! 

im prob going to be throwing them on my mk3 cabrio so if anyones running phone dials on a cabby post'em too with ur specs!:beer:

Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## MK3Vr98 (Apr 9, 2009)

ttt :what:


----------



## Mr.Bullet (Mar 17, 2008)

sell them and get wider wheels


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

you're not gona find any tires to stretch on a 6" wide wheel.


----------



## mk2glisean (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh it can be done, it just looks extremely stupid.







:screwy:


----------



## MK3Vr98 (Apr 9, 2009)

:sly: Ahahaha Thanks bro... i could maybe fit that on my sisters bike? :facepalm:


----------



## mk2glisean (Aug 21, 2007)

yeah i'm pretty sure its a donut tire stretched on a 6in wide steelie.


----------



## MK3Vr98 (Apr 9, 2009)

WTF, Thanks again


----------

